# Tangerine Tiger???



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

I rescued this fish from my LFS (who know NOTHING about freshwater fish, let alone cichlids). He was belly-up in a tiny little bag when I came into the store and his gills were barely moving... He was just going to throw him away, but I said I will take him so he just gave it to me... I asked him if he knew what he was and he didnt know... After reviving the fish a little he looks like a Tangerine Tiger.... hes about 7" long.

Thoughts..........










Sorry for the bad pic, it was taken on a phone...

Thanks in advance,

:fish: Cichlid_Expert :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a hybrid... something Nimbochromis and ...


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> It is a hybrid... something Nimbochromis and ...


Are you sure? I only got him yesterday so he could be really colored down... just a thought...


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm by no means an expert but it does look a fair bit like our Protomelas fenestratus. Glad you saved him! :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The head is completely wrong for a Protomelas


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

*Catfish Dan*


> I'm by no means an expert but it does look a fair bit like our Protomelas fenestratus. Glad you saved him! :thumb:


It very well could be, but the only thing that makes me wonder is his stripes....

*Fogelhund*


> The head is completely wrong for a Protomelas


Im not saying that you are wrong or anything but the heads of both do look pretty much alike...


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think fogelhund is referring to the shape of the mouth. Most protomelas species have smaller shaped mouth's in comparison to their head size. It mostly has to do with how they feed in the wild.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cichlid_Expert said:


> *Fogelhund*
> 
> 
> > The head is completely wrong for a Protomelas
> ...


Look carefully, they don't look anything alike.

The jaws are completely different sizes in proportion to the fish. The jaw points in different directions. The slope of the forehead is completely different.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Indeed, now that you point out the differences they seem pretty clear. I love everything I learn on this forum!


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Cichlid_Expert said:
> 
> 
> > *Fogelhund*
> ...


Now that you point that out, I see it....



Catfish Dan said:


> Indeed, now that you point out the differences they seem pretty clear. I love everything I learn on this forum!


Ditto that :lol:

*so does anyone know exactly what it is... because I dont like, or enjoy, keeping hybrids :roll:*


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

(bump)

does anybody have any more ideas??? opcorn:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The Nimbochromis hybrid mixed with something else is the best guess I think.


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup the head looks like a Venustus, and the rest is sommat different.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

ok, well thanks for the input everyone...

Im going to go ahead an get rid of him....... :fish:


----------

